# We are off to Spain



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and 'er indoors are off to Spain for the winter..we intend sailing from Dover on the 6th of Jan.. any other Motorhomers who are going around that time are more than welcome to tag along

We will be leaving Yorkshire on the 4th Jan...... couple of nights at Folkestone CC Site then off..... leave it with you!!

If there are any changes in arrangements will post on here


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I object to this post, as it "P's" me off that I have to stay at home !!


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> I object to this post, as it "P's" me off that I have to stay at home !!


Sorry mate it's a dirty job I know... but someone's gotta do it!!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Enjoy, 

I can't wait till I am able to do it !! (Shouldn't wish my life away)


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

No not us 
We are off on the 1st Dec eurotunnel and down to portugal . :lol: for the winter..Cant wait this weather is awful.........
Have a nice time mondo.............


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi AlanVal - dreadful here today isn't it. Spoke to my Dad in Carlisle this morning - they were dry!

Enjoy Portugal and think of us here. 

Actually I have just booked the there and back ferries for our 2 jaunts next year so I don't feel so bad about you lot avoiding the worst of the weather.

Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi sue so your not a doonhamer then :lol: Yes its awful and its to get worse bee so dark all day today.we are heading to Ayr tomorrow for the day hope the roads are not flooded ...I belong Dumfries .oh belongs Eastriggs...
We have never done spain just go to Portugal usually spend time in France on the way home.
Cant wait ...........

val


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Im off to Benidorm day after boxing day with the wife and another couple for 3 months, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice sideways I do hope the weather is better this January , we had it a bit overcast and some rain last January I think Spain and Portugal both had it ,they said it was there worst January for 40 yrs The temperature was around 16deg most of the time.A lot better than home though at -5 here ......We are back first week in May ..

val


----------



## sueandbart (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spain&Portugal Touring*

Hi we are going to Spain on the 6th Jan.
What time is your ferry leaving?We are booked on the 6-40 am ferry from Dover.


----------



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spain and Portugal touring*

We should have been in Portugal as we speak. As we were going over the border into Portugal we had a phone call to say that one of the daughters was ill; had to hot wheel it back to the uk.
So we hope to be on our way again mid. Feb. Fingers crossed


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

WE head off from Bonnie Sdotland on the 30th November, ferry is the 8am dover dunkirk, heading down to La Manga for my annual 3 month holiday

regards


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hope everything turned out ok when you got home Tony, it`s a dread we all have when we go away for so long.We have been worry free so far..Hope it stays that way.....Enjoy it all the more in February when you get back over..

Val


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Spain&Portugal Touring*



sueandbart said:


> Hi we are going to Spain on the 6th Jan.
> What time is your ferry leaving?We are booked on the 6-40 am ferry from Dover.


Not actually booked the ferry yet we want to set off around that time and that way get a good days driving done...are you on Sea France or P&O ferry from Dover to Calais


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We are off hopefully mid Jan was going to be about the 6th but going to shepton show first to see if we can get a deal on our van. So we may see you there put your MHF flyer up.

Ron


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We missed last year and went to Oz for 3 months had to endure 47 degrees, now thats bloody hot i can tell you. Our friends were in Benidorm and the shower block roof blew off, they got 96 cents for a pound and said it was the worst trip they have had in the last few years but still considerably warmer than here.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got to wait till 14th jan tunnel booked 7-50am staying on almafra campsite near Benidorm from 18th for 6 weeks :wink: . Anyone been there before.

Steve


----------



## sueandbart (Dec 29, 2008)

We are travelling with P&O .11.5m including towing car £136 return


----------



## anitainjune (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, also from West Yorkshire but booked to go earlier, 3rd of Jan at the moment. First timers crossing Spain to Marbella any tips on routes and stop overs would be gratefully recieved. At present planning to cross into spain via Biarritz and travel to Madrid through Burgos and then down to Marbella, but not booked any campsites, hoping to find aires etc? Keep waking up in a cold sweat worring about it. Booked on a Caravan club rally when we get there and looking forward to that.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Oh you lucky people, don't finish work tll mid January, then a few family birthdays we don't want to miss.
May well be seeing some of you February onwards, just want a few weekends here to make sure all is well with van before setting off abroad.
Sue


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sidways
Don,t miss the car boot/ market up near the n332 on sun mornings. They have live music in the cafe. Sunday past was John the Fiddler (brilliant) and some black man who performed with Michael Jackson plus another girl artist. Ita all free and on Sunday yours truly was sat near Oddjob (the black man who threw the bowler hat in James Bond) there's just no telling who you run into there


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking out the window, or rather peering through the water streaming down the window, at the foul weather February can not come soon enough for me.
I can feel the gloom lifting even now mentally, but much more so when trundling towards the sun and warmth of the Med. Around Bordeaux it is noticeably warmer and off comes the sweat shirt. So roll on Jan 31st and the ferry out of Dover heading for a few weeks in the sun.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We were there last January and went to the sunday market, we sat near the "vet" who used to do a tv programme but can't remember his name.
You lucky lot we have just had 3 awful weeks....weather wise...in Belgium and wished we had gone south instead, so roll on March when hope next jaunt is....but hope you all have a good time, Bon voyage
M&T


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. We landed in Calais on the 27th November, travelled down eastern France, Took 3 days down to Biarritz and endured the worst weather we can remember, The hailstones hit the windscreen so hard we thought it would cave in. It continued raining until half way over the Pyranees, must say the 121A is great now they have imptoved it.
We are now at Camping Azahar at Benicasim, just had 3 days of hot sunny weather, wonderful.
Cheers Sid


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

*New Snowbirds*

We leave home on 3rd January and then a slow meander down through France to Biarritz, then south to the Algarve where we've booked into a rally at Turiscampo for 2 weeks.

After that, a few weeks travelling round Southern Spain and then onto another rally at Moncofa, followed by a slow journey home via the eastern side of France.

Really looking forward to this as it will be our first time away from home during the awful, miserable months of January and February - even if the weather isn't wonderful (fingers crossed it will be), at least it will be better than West Yorkshire!!

Hopefully we'll meet up with some of you Snowbirds on our travels!

Di


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Has to be better than West Yorkshire today!!
We overlook Haworth and street lights have been on most of the day it's so dreary.
We head off to Roquetas de Mar on January 10th then up to Alcossebra. Last year we had high winds and some rain but nothing as awful as the last few weeks.
Safe journey to all.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Yes we go to El Rastro i think its called on a Sunday morning for a look round and a bacon buttie, you see all sorts of people and things there, i cant wait, its never been light here today, the ground hasnt been dry for ages,Just been doing bits and bobs to the van ready for the off.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Down side for him is that he's going with me (again!) :lol:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats nice to know coming home to Lincs on Thurs. Been in Belgium for 3 weeks and its done nothing but rain most of the time, so nothing new for us except we won't hear it at night....ah bliss :lol:


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well here's a change of plan for you maybe you'll get jealous dunno...we've sold the van packed all our household effects got them collected on Tuesday 12th Jan..and on Tuesday 19th Jan we leave for Tenerife on a permanent basis...by the way this is not a whim we've been planning and researching it for three years that is why we went full timing in the motor home now it's come to fruition..so we are motorhomers no longer however if any one needs info on Tenerife M/Home-wise P M me anytime on here


Thanks for letting me post on here over the last 12 months...Regards Mondo...


----------

